# Paph. Cimabue - a dwarf novelty



## fibre (Dec 2, 2018)

This is one of my latest Paphiopedilum hybrids. Paphiopedilum Cimabue is from the mating of one of my most high estimated white Paphs, P. Saint Ouens Bay 'Cerritos' with P. helenae. I hoped that P. Saint Ouens Bay would pass on its wide outstretched petals but as we can see P. helenae is dominant in this trait. 

This plant is growing in a pot of 9 cm diameter. LS is 24cm, NS 7,2cm. 

To sum up, I'm very pleased with this result!


----------



## John M (Dec 3, 2018)

That is beautiful....congratulations!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 3, 2018)

very cute!
David


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Dec 4, 2018)

really nice. I'd take one.


----------



## fibre (Dec 4, 2018)

Thank you all.



P.K.Hansen said:


> really nice. I'd take one.


Unfortunately most of the other seedlings didn't came out that nice...


----------



## emydura (Dec 4, 2018)

That is a delightful outcome.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 4, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2018)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. if you ever want to mail a box full of Paphs, er, I mean Christmas decorations to NYC, let me know!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 7, 2018)

Interesting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StreetVariety (Dec 8, 2018)

Very nice. I would love to see that to be crossed with fairrieanum to get that lovely bent petals.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2018)

I like that quite a lot!


----------



## fibre (Dec 17, 2018)

Thank you all!
I think I will add something with broad petals to the gene mix. Maybe some complex Paph with Hellas in its ancestry to keep the pastel colour. On the other hand some more Brachy-influence would be nice as well...


----------



## Guldal (Dec 18, 2018)

fibre said:


> ... I'm very pleased with this result!



And rightfully so - very nice! 

Kind regards,
Jens


----------

